# Transformers Edition Chevrolet Cruze Introduced To China



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from *China Car Times*: _"Power will come from a *1.6T* engine that is shared with the __Buick__ Excelle and also available on the regular Cruze and produces *184bhp*."_


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...from *China Car Times*: _"Power will come from a *1.6T* engine that is shared with the __Buick__ Excelle and also available on the regular Cruze and produces *184bhp*."_



WTH, why didn't the US get that that engine?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Um...because we (in north america) always get shafted! Thats why! lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where's that soundbite of Issac Hayes singing the _theme from "*SHAFT*"_ when you need it?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed! ahah:signlol:




Dwnshft said:


> Um...because we (in north america) always get shafted! Thats why! lol


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Other than the engine, kind of glad that won't be making a debut in the US. It's a yellow Cruze with black stripes. Transformers are stand out cars cause the movie would be lame if they drove around as crappy Hondas and beat up hoopties.


----------

